# AMGfan 2012 GTR Photoshoot #1



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)

New member from the States...I had a photoshoot done prior to 2/1/12 transport to Switzer for R1Kx build plus PPG 6 gear upgrade...possible DSS rear axle upgrade. The GTR has street wheel/tire setup (DPE SPSC16 with Pirelli 375/20/21 and 295/25/21) which is what is pictured...I have ordered a track setup from CCW wheels with 315's square...

Second and final stage of build with Switzer should take AT LEAST 3 months...given Murphy's Law more than likely longer...

Link to actual build...

AMGfan 2012 Godzirra Build - Tampa - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

INITIAL PHOTOS...


----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nicely put together, thrown a few quid at that


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Absolutely stunning! Love the wheels...how much were they if you don't mind me asking?

Also what skirts and spoiler is the beast wearing?


----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)

Stevie76 said:


> Absolutely stunning! Love the wheels...how much were they if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Also what skirts and spoiler is the beast wearing?


PM'd you...


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

That steering wheel looks fantastic. Want that!!!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!! :bowdown1:

Those wheels are some of the nicest I have seen yet, can you pm me the details on them please.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow. Absolutely stunning. Beauty and the beast all rolled into one :thumbsup:


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Stunning, Im biased because I have a red one too:smokin:

Has given me a few ideas for my beastie.


----------



## Gary_GTR_R35 (Jul 29, 2011)

AMGfan said:


> PM'd you...


Share the PM details with the forum??

I fancy ordering a set of those Rims too, we could look at a job lot purchase??

Also, any details on how low that has been reduced by? What was used to do the lowering and is it usable on the roads/ track?

It is an amazing looking car....! :smokin:


----------



## Gary_GTR_R35 (Jul 29, 2011)

Very similar rims as to what is on the GTR on my profile??


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Lovely car, if only some tuners of the r35 could see how someone with taste details their car


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

spanking clean! very, very nice!


----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)

Gary_GTR_R35 said:


> Share the PM details with the forum??
> 
> I fancy ordering a set of those Rims too, we could look at a job lot purchase??
> 
> ...


I will...I just want to confirm the offset so that the information is complete...I'll have that tomorrow from the shop. 

The car is setup with KW Variant 3 AND HLS (Hydraulic Lift System)...same setup from KW press release about the HKS GT600 below...I'll post a video on the HLS system later today.

KW Press Releases

From KW...



> The KW suspensions coilover for the Nissan GTR enables the owner to lower their vehicle 10-30mm on the front axles and 15-35mm on the rear axles and retains enough travel to handle maximum load and dynamic loads during driving. Adjustable (and independent reacting) rebound and compression damping allows a truly individual performance driving setup for those technically demanding drivers. Compression dampening adjustment is conducted in the low-speed range, while the high-speed set-up, so decisive for driving comfort, has been pre-set by KW engineers. This kit features 800lb front springs and 460lb springs in the rear.
> 
> Important characteristics such as safety, quality and performance are all taken into consideration with each KW coilover design. Each vehicle application is specifically designed and engineered for a proper range of motion, min/max weight loads and min/max lowering. All these requirements are met while retaining its performance handling characteristics. Each KW coilover suspension is produced with unique stainless steel ***8220;inox-line***8221; technology. The stainless steel construction internally and externally provides long term durability and corrosion resistance from the elements.
> 
> All KW coilovers pass stringent German TUV safety and quality testing standards. Each kit is sold TUV approved.


The other addition to the GTR after the Switzer build(R1Kx, PPG 6 gear upgrade, and possible DSS rear axle) will be the Stillen/AP racing CCM brakes...and a 55gallon drum of Q16 race fuel


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Beautiful car, very tastefully done, looking forward to maybe a few more posts when the build is complete too.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great looking car


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats on a fantastic car. LOve the build and you have given me some inspiration for my car.


----------



## Courtz (May 21, 2011)

Those photos had me in awes, amazing detail!


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

AMGFan Lovely car Like the styling and what you have done to it.
Red is my least favourite colour for the GTR but you have changed my mind now.

I am also on the MBworld forum so I thought your avatar and name was familiar when I first saw it here. I can clearly see the resemblence of the GTR styling to your beast and SL65.

Anyway wish I had the funds to do what you have done to yours!


----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys for nice comments...here are a couple of pics...

























Here is a pic from Dupont Registry CC on Jan 21...


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

:bowdown1:Stunning....my new favourite GT-R....


----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)

DPE SPSC 16 21x10.5 and 21x12.5...on 375/20 and 295/25 rubber. DPE didn't disclose offset to us when it shipped but we are emailing them to see if they will share that information. 

PS The track wheels from CCW Wheels are 18" and will be sporting 315/35 Toyos square...same wheel profile as below...


----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)

Quick pics after the gym...just from my point and click camera... Every time I shoot a picture, I appreciate the true skills of real photographers.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

i really like the red grill surround instead of the chrome one. Do you think it would be a big job? to pain/wrap and put back on...


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice, love the red :smokin:


----------



## GTRmallorca (Dec 8, 2010)

Classy yet Evil! Love it! I'm sorry, but I'm getting those wheels!!

Did you say 375/20??????!!!!! :flame::flame:


----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)

GTRmallorca said:


> Classy yet Evil! Love it! I'm sorry, but I'm getting those wheels!!
> 
> Did you say 375/20??????!!!!! :flame::flame:


Yes sir...that is the street setup...the track setup will be a little narrower and taller (315/35 square)...


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Keeps looking better with every picture!!


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I have just fallen in love. Truely awesome lookin' motor mate :bowdown1:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Just flicked through the build process. Truely amazing work and attention to detail :smokin:


----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)

Impossible said:


> i really like the red grill surround instead of the chrome one. Do you think it would be a big job? to pain/wrap and put back on...


The biggest part of the job is taping off the grill portion from the surround portion and getting a definitive line between the two. I have already ordered the Nordring carbon fiber front grill overlay so that we maintain the red surround AND cover the OE front grill.

I just can't stand it as stock...expect the Nordring piece later in February from Japan...


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

This has gotta be the most stunning 35 GTR out there. 

Love the attention to detail and the diligence in the manner it's been transformed. A very selective and well blended choice of parts and upholstery. 

Like the fact that it looks very individual, also the improvisation gone into it in certain areas, like the colour-coded grille surround. 

Gorgeous indeed ! 

:bowdown1:


----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)

*Some interior detail shots I took yesterday...*










*PASSENGER DOOR...Gloss black trim, Porsche leather, and suede bottoms...*

























*PASSENGER SIDE VIEW...
- Passenger seat bottom is matched to the other side...in OE form...the "cod piece" is only on driver's side...
- THE seat belt locking piece is covered with leather booty
- The Ipad mount (from RAM mounts)...the stalk is attached to seat rail
- The CUSTOM handbrake is still pending (SINCE July 2011 mind you)...it is supposed to be finished in carbon, leather, and matching red stitching...we couldn't wait for it so we are still using the OE handbrake...it will be a biatch to put it in since you have to take the whole center portion of the car out...*

























































*HEADLINER...
- contains carbon fiber map light assembly WITH accessory buttons
- ACCESSORY BUTTONS: #1 License Plate / #2 Exterior Lighted "R's" / #3 Agency Power Exhaust "Quiet/Loud" option / #4 Front Camera ON*


----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)

*CENTER CONSOLE area...

- It's annoying me that the gear shifter carbon is NOT matching in weave...so while it is at Switzer we are going to try and convert it to the correct weave so EVERYTHING can be as consistent as possible...
- CD area houses the JBL MS-8...I wanted to keep the stock head unit and associated electronics while still using aftermarket amplifiers and speakers AND adding the Ipad. The equalization on this units is pretty nifty too...
- Upgraded carbon rear view mirror is nice touch*









































































*STEERING WHEEL view....
- I love this steering wheel (THANK YOU [email protected] - great customer service)...
- the new carbon paddles are such an upgrade on the "dirty" look of the OE paddles...I don't know who @ Nissan thought that was a good look...*

















*REAR SEATING...*

















*FLOOR VIEWS...
- Custom C2Design floor mats (THEY are the shop I exclusively use for all my rides...this is the 4th build with them...2004 E55, 2006 SL65, 2011 Suburban...)
- Tommy K illuminated door sills...I like the look but I think it could look better...like I said before we are painting the base gloss black, the silver strip satin black, then covering it with a transparent protective film, then re-attaching the illuminated GT-R logo...this will happen while @ Switzer...
- C2Design modifed the side seat controllers for the driver's and passenger's seats...the OTHER switches (the up and down and ventilated seat) are on order (THANKS Eric @ NIssanBoulder) and will have matching gloss black look.*









































*HARNESS BAR sweetness from ACG...
- In house and is getting leather (w/matching stitching) sleeves while @ Switzer...
- I've added stock photos of what a finished one looks like and how it will sit in a GT-R...
- Once it is in we are added a Go-Pro Hero 2 setup on the harness bar*


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

Attention to detail is staggering - well done!

Only thing I don't like are the piano black parts, as those are such horror to keep clean (and dust-free).

Thing I noticed - why not get carbon overlays for door window knob part - I have RSW Carbon Window Switch Panels for GT-R and they look awesome - RSW | Carbon Panels Collection for GT-R .


----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)

ozren said:


> Attention to detail is staggering - well done!
> 
> Only thing I don't like are the piano black parts, as those are such horror to keep clean (and dust-free).
> 
> Thing I noticed - why not get carbon overlays for door window knob part - I have RSW Carbon Window Switch Panels for GT-R and they look awesome - RSW | Carbon Panels Collection for GT-R .


Ozren...thanks for the website. I will do just that...piano black is high maintenance BUT that does give me a reason to sit in the car...:chuckle:. ON a serious note, we went piano black just to not have everything carbon fiber. I personally like the contrast and different textures in the car.

I'll be clicking some boxes on RSW's site...


----------



## steveyG (May 4, 2011)

ozren said:


> Attention to detail is staggering - well done!


I was going to say exactly the same thing :thumbsup:


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi

Im not saying piano black looks bad, not at all - however I had it in one of my previous cars and regretted it - in the end I wrapped those parts because I could not stand them anymore! I have a black car and in comparison to piano black interior its ultra-low maintenance! And I'd say there are better reasons to be in the car than polishing! 

Btw. glad to have been of help in regards to carbon RSW parts :thumbsup:

Truly amazing car!!!!



AMGfan said:


> Ozren...thanks for the website. I will do just that...piano black is high maintenance BUT that does give me a reason to sit in the car...:chuckle:. ON a serious note, we went piano black just to not have everything carbon fiber. I personally like the contrast and different textures in the car.
> 
> I'll be clicking some boxes on RSW's site...


----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)

Ozren...didn't get any negativity in your post at all...no worries. Plus...this is the internet...even if it there was a negative connotation it wouldn't be unexpected. Not everyone has the same taste and everyone has the right to their own opinion.

Back to point...I've had piano black on actually my E55 and my Suburban...both had custom interiors and so I was used to the upkeep. The SL65 was all carbon so I felt like trying a combination of all of the above...piano black, carbon, leather, and alcantara...trying to get a bespoke feeling out of the Altima interior we were given.

That maybe being harsh and a bit of a Jeremy Clarkson hyperbole...but at the very least I wanted to accomplish a bespoke feel when I got in the car without feeling like I just got in a Fast and Furious sequel. It is a fine line...

I emailed my tuner shop this afternoon and we are actually going to send out those particular pieces to MACarbon for conversion to CF...and a couple of other tiny bits we wanted to do...and other carbon pieces I wanted redone in correct weave for consistency sake.

The GTR will actually be transported for engine, transmission, fuel system, and rear end buildup next week so the down time will allow those pieces to be sent away and be converted...it actually kind of works out. I will miss driving Gojira though...

Anyway...I still have my Hyundia Accent to putz around in...


----------



## Beirute-GTR (Nov 25, 2009)

wow this is very tastefully done


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

Just keep posting pics so we can track the development - I always enjoy to eye tastefully done cars!

And don't be shy to use it - that's the reason for its existance :clap:


----------



## Russ83 (May 3, 2011)

Superb looking car! Well done!


----------



## PaulMcA (Feb 17, 2010)

A fantastic change to the interior. As has said in all the above comments, is the best looking interior I have seen on a GTR. Just out of curiousity what sort of cost is the leather and alcantara work on something like this? Did you look at swapping the seats at all to something like the Recaro Sportster CS?

Keep the pics coming :thumbsup:


----------



## xzibith46 (Jan 29, 2012)

*Beautiful car*

not much else to say I'm speech less!


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Interior isn't to my taste, but love the dedication and attention to detail.


----------



## scoobyc (May 15, 2011)

Completely stunning and in the best colour too


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

AMGfan said:


> I will...I just want to confirm the offset so that the information is complete...I'll have that tomorrow from the shop.
> 
> The car is setup with KW Variant 3 AND HLS (Hydraulic Lift System)...same setup from KW press release about the HKS GT600 below...I'll post a video on the HLS system later today.
> 
> ...


Your GTR is one of the best ones to date! thanks for sharing, any chance you could also share the details of the various parts mentioned on the forum?
Wheels, rear spoiler etc etc.


----------



## AMGfan (Jan 20, 2012)

bhp said:


> Your GTR is one of the best ones to date! thanks for sharing, any chance you could also share the details of the various parts mentioned on the forum?
> Wheels, rear spoiler etc etc.


Exterior Front:

1. GT-RR front spoiler lip
2. Tommy Kaira LED R badge
3. GT-RR custom headlights
4. BSM CF hood (recleared because of numerous lines on stock clear then painted gloss black)
5. A-pillars painted color matched to Nissan red
6. Front bumper painted gloss black (awaiting Nordring CF grill overlay - ETA end of Feb 2012)
7. Front lower grill painted black
8. Front camera mounted in lower grill area
9. K40 laser diffuser mounted in lower grill area
10. Front headlights and bumper LED's covered in invisible film that is 30% tinted

Exterior Side:

1. Rexpeed CF overlay side blades
2. Custom C2Design illuminated R badge(s)
3. Zele side skirts
4. DPE 21" SPSC-16's (21x10.5F and 21x12.5R) with Pirelli Pzero Nero 295F/375R
5. Caliper painted red with custom Nissan GTR decals
6. Side mirror(s) painted gloss black with Rexpeed CF overlay on bottom portion of mirror(s)

Exterior Top:

1. Titek CF antennae cover (modified to fit snug)
2. Roof painted gloss black


Exterior Rear:

1. Zele rear under spoiler with OEM CF rear tray (converted from raw carbon to gloss carbon - i.e. clear coated)
2. Agency Power exhaust tips (came with full AP electronic valve exhaust kit)
3. Tommy K LED R badge
4. Titek rear lid CF spoiler
5. Nissan debadged (I liked the cleaner look)
6. Rear lid painted gloss black along with R/L Titek spoiler supports

NOTE: The whole car was covered with Xpel Ultimate invisible film. The Nissan paint IS terrible coming from factory and the detail from the Nissan dealership. Prior to build it was paint corrected by my detailer to remove scratches and swirls left behind by the dealer "professional detail shop."

I love the Xpel film because it is scratch resistant and self healing. Also, it gives the Nissan red a deeper and darker hue.

The exterior illuminated R's have an on and off switch inside the car in upper in custom CF map light pod.

All the exterior carbon bits were re-cleared so that they would all look consistent and have extra UV protection.

I have a track wheel/tire setup (CCW wheels with 315/35 square tires)...and plan to get a Revozport duckbill rear deck lid for high speed runs and 1/4 mile runs.

Whew...I think thats it...I haven't gotten to the engine bay, trunk, and interior yet...


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Tasty :thumbsup:


----------



## LAWMARCO (Nov 23, 2009)

OMG!!! Great work!!


----------



## jighsaw (Nov 2, 2009)

awsome car.. inside details:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Amazing attention to detail! I love it! Well executed too!


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Not much to add to the above comments other than "wow!" - thats a hell of a makeover, stunning job


----------



## juggers (Sep 2, 2010)

Best GTR I've ever seen!


----------



## goonthree (Mar 4, 2012)

Great build, but I don't understand why the Switzer build takes 3 months! I would expect 2-3 weeks after they order all the parts first.


----------



## GTR-Gazelle (Nov 29, 2011)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## TRC (Apr 18, 2012)

I love this car! seen this on nagtroc as well.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

i want my red..... to look as RED........ as your red 

thats looks brill


----------



## Tigerruss (Sep 5, 2008)

Just superb - all the mods look classy and in keeping.

Just wondering if you've ever totally up all the extra's? Bet it's approaching half the car cost. Still if you've got it ... as they say

Enjoy


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

*wow*

wow !! my new screen saver on my mac and my little 3 yer old says daddy whats happened to our red car lol !!:chuckle:


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

The best GTR in the world today period!!!!
(except for mine) lol


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

Makes red worth buying


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

i appreciate the level of detail and i like that you've gone for mechanical, exterior and interior changes. i didnt do much to my gtr for a long time but suddenly went crazy and it's in now having interior work similar to yours plus some exterior and engine changes. its great to see the level of change you've made and its certainly given me a few thoughts on what to do next! i think it'll be back with the workshop pretty soon to implement more of your ideas - lol.

i've got to wait another 6 weeks until the workshop finish making some custom changes to the exterior body work. in the meantime keep sharing your car - its making me get more excited to see mine when its done. 

good luck with the rest of the build!


----------



## mr2slo4u (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful, really like the stitching on the door panels


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Nissan should probably take a leaf from OP in regards to the interior


----------



## the speculator (Jun 11, 2012)

Love it...


----------

